# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  star wars rpg map

## stuamn

Not Sure where I'm going with this - it's been a while since I've done any mapping.  I'm trying to remember all the tips and tricks.  I'm Dming a starwars adventure and i needed a home base. this is about an half an hours playing around.

the striped things are lifts. might put a mesh texture in the middle.

----------


## Kihmbar

Great start.  Could you provide a little more description for where this "home base" is located?  From the sand/dirt on the entryway, could it be Tatooine?  How big is the group that this base needs to house?  Do they have a starship?  [Ok, silly question for Star Wars.]  What kind of starship do they have?  Something to help me get the feel for what you are going for.

I assume by your post that you're looking for feedback.  May I suggest some objects in the base to give each area a sense of meaning.  Computer consoles for a command center, bunks for the crew's quarters, a starship or vehicle for the hangar area, etc.  That would also help to give it a sense of scale.  I usually look for objects at the Holocron, Dundjinni forums, RPGMapShare, or the WotC forums.  

I like your idea of putting a mesh texture on the lifts.  At the least, put a metallic texture on the lifts to make them stand out.

I play SWRPG and the maps I've posted are geared toward Star Wars.  Also, if you're looking for some quick maps (or maps to use as guides), I have found that the SW Miniatures maps are good.  Several SW Minis maps are at the Holocron if you want to review them for ideas.

----------


## stuamn

thanks for the links, I'm a little ahead of myself as the books are still in the post.  I just wanted to get back into mapping.  It probably will be based in tatooine.  as for the number of player - 4 at the moment.  the base will be a little run-down as it is a starting group. I'm going for an abandoned facility look.  The previous owner of the facility sold it cheap and in an upcoming adventure the players will find out why.  To your other point, yet I am looking for suggestions/criticism as it helps in getting the map finished.

----------


## stuamn

I've Been mucking about with the floor - haven't had much time in the last week.  Added some models from rpgmapshare.com.

----------


## stuamn

Still Experimenting, the YT-1300 (Millennium falcon) is from scifi3d.com and rendered in blender, which to be honest was a pain in the a***.



stuamn
OOPS - WARNING LARGE IMAGE - didn't realise how big I'd made it

----------


## Kihmbar

Nice.  Well done with the lifts (the shadow adds some depth underneath them).  I look forward to seeing what the base looks like with all the bells and whistles.  May I suggest a "living quarters" area - something with a few bunks, a table and chairs, and a footlocker.  Maybe even a holoprojector.  Keep up the good work.

----------


## stuamn

real life getting in the way at the moment, however i had a few minutes yesterday to play.  the shadows still need work and both images need clutter.  I hope to have more time next weekend.

----------


## Redrobes

These are cool. I like the renders and that grill / perforated cover thing. That works real well. The images are big but not too big. I like them big so I can see the detail in them.

----------


## Ascension

This is good stuff.  The only things I see as missing are shadows coming from things like the guns and satellite on the MF.  If that's what you're referring to, then never mind me  :Smile:

----------


## stuamn

> This is good stuff.  The only things I see as missing are shadows coming from things like the guns and satellite on the MF.  If that's what you're referring to, then never mind me


It wasn't  :Smile: , it was the shadows under the walkway.  It's the reason i post these things as i often overlook the most obvious things. Sometimes you can look at something so often that you can't see the wood for the trees.


stuamn

----------

